# moisture content



## wombat (Dec 1, 2012)

I just bought a couple pieces of burl knife scales and he specified that they were 25% moisture content. Now does this mean they still have some shrinkage happening or can I just go ahead and use them? And I guess my next question is...what is a good moisture content?
as a P.S. I don't want to get into any vacuum stabilising, but I am willing to stick them in the microwave for a few seconds.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 2, 2012)

Depending on the species, it may move a lot if it's at 25% MC. I would think low teens to high single digits would be considered reasonably dry depending on ambient humidity in your area. 

The stabilizing wouldn't help you anyway since the wood needs to be quite dry before stabilizing. I've only dabbled with microwave drying, so I can't offer much advice there. I know folks who use toaster ovens to dry small pieces as well.

If you don't have a moisture meter, you can use a small scale to follow weight loss in the blank... Once it stops losing weight, you're at EMC and ready to go.


----------



## Molokai (Dec 2, 2012)

wombat said:


> I just bought a couple pieces of burl knife scales and he specified that they were 25% moisture content. Now does this mean they still have some shrinkage happening or can I just go ahead and use them? And I guess my next question is...what is a good moisture content?
> as a P.S. I don't want to get into any vacuum stabilising, but I am willing to stick them in the microwave for a few seconds.



Is the wood maybe white-brown coolibah burl?


----------



## Molokai (Dec 2, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Depending on the species, it may move a lot if it's at 25% MC. I would think low teens to high single digits would be considered reasonably dry depending on ambient humidity in your area.
> 
> The stabilizing wouldn't help you anyway since the wood needs to be quite dry before stabilizing. I've only dabbled with microwave drying, so I can't offer much advice there. I know folks who use toaster ovens to dry small pieces as well.
> 
> If you don't have a moisture meter, you can use a small scale to follow weight loss in the blank... Once it stops losing weight, you're at EMC and ready to go.



One general question,  i weighted some olive blocks and sealed them with candle wax. Do you think the wood will lose all the moisture content or the wax will stop that from happening? The block are in my homemade kiln :wacko1: (read under my stove - not too hot)


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Dec 2, 2012)

Molokai said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Depending on the species, it may move a lot if it's at 25% MC. I would think low teens to high single digits would be considered reasonably dry depending on ambient humidity in your area.
> ...



Hello Molokai,
The wax will let the moisture leave the wood at a slower, more controlled rate. Good luck with your drying.
Tom


----------



## Molokai (Dec 2, 2012)

West River WoodWorks said:


> Molokai said:
> 
> 
> > DKMD said:
> ...



Thanks, 
the test block weighted 470 grams, after ten days is 420 grams, with little warping, but no cracks etc.


----------



## wombat (Dec 3, 2012)

Just a quick update.

I ended up microwaving them using three test methods to check for moisture.

They started at 34 on the meter and weighed 102 gms.

Putting them in one those plastic sandwich bags so I could see the condensation, I gave them a 30 second blast. the first time the bag was soaking wet and after letting them cool down for half an hour the moisture was 32 and the weight 100. eight goes later they hit 15 and 90 gms and the bag was almost completely dry. A couple of more goes and the readings stayed the same, so I think I can relax now and assume they've reached EMC.


----------

